# Please explain how this works!!!



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

It's a vent for a bomb shelter.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

It's obviously a whichamacall-it for a thingamajig.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Secondary flood stage control inlet


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

mario?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

What do you see when you shine a light down the pipe?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Redwood said:


> What do you see when you shine a light down the pipe?


Here's ur answer, Red..


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Meowwww

Here kitty kitty


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Redwood said:


> What do you see when you shine a light down the pipe?


It had a metal divider in in and a a tie in.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Cajunhiker said:


> It's obviously a whichamacall-it for a thingamajig.


Hey! That's my training tool for new guys! They learn fast what tool/part I needed next!:laughing:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Secondary flood stage control inlet


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Plumber patt said:


> mario?


Where is this pipe???? 

I want to go down it and meet Mario, Luigi, and all the gang.

I used to watch the Super Mario Brothers show when I was a kid.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plungerboy said:


> View attachment 52369


That is a overflow drain:yes:


----------

